# Nitrate an Nitrite free bacon.



## mballi3011 (Feb 15, 2012)

Now I have to ask the best folks I know who might know the answer. I have friend really a friend that's wife like bacon but can't have nitrates or nitrites. How can I make them some good bacon that she can eat. Now I would think maybe a sugar cure maybe but I'm looking for some help.


----------



## alblancher (Feb 15, 2012)

Mark

I guessing you can concentrate the flavors by dry salt curing and sugar and then put a hot smoke on it or at least don't go with an extended cold smoke. Probably would be better to cold smoke in cold weather to try and delay spoilage.  Does she have a reaction to high nitrate levels?  It is pretty much impossible to avoid all nitrates.

I am interested in seeing what Dan has to say about this.


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 15, 2012)

Does she have reactions to greens like spinach or celery?


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 15, 2012)

can't have bacon without nitrites......or celery 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Without it you'll just have smoked fat back Mark and veggies have more then cured meats.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/367209-a-list-of-vegetables-high-in-nitrates/

Wondering here, is she pregnant


----------



## venture (Feb 15, 2012)

Side meat?  Not a bad product for those of us old enough to remember it?

Maybe a bunch of celery concentrates and say it doesn't have any nitrites?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2012)

I have done this a few times and the kids love it...JJ

Spiced Bacon

4lb Skinless Pork Belly

1C Kosher Salt

1/2C White Sugar

Rub well and Bag for 2 days.

Turn twice a day.

Rinse and test fry. Soak 30-60 minutes to adjust saltiness.

 Dry thoroughly.

Mix the Spices.

1/2C Brown Sugar

2T Paprika

1T Cayenne Pepper

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1tsp Gnd Allspice

1tsp Gnd Black Pepper

1tsp Gnd White Pepper

Rub Belly well and Bag for 4 days.

Turn twice a day.

Remove from bag and scrape off excess Spices.

Pat dry. Hang and Smoke at 180*F until IT of 145*F.

Cool, Slice and refrigerate for up to 7 days...Freeze to keep longer.

 Fry, Bake or Broil to desired crispness.

Serve.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I have done this a few times and the kids love it...JJ
> 
> Spiced Bacon
> 
> ...


Hey JJ, can this be done with BBB?  Intriguing to say the least!  Thanks for the post!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 16, 2012)

adiochiro3 said:


> Hey JJ, can this be done with BBB?  Intriguing to say the least!  Thanks for the post!


Sure...Just slice down to about 2" thick slabs...JJ


----------

